# Security system for RV



## alex_mercer (Oct 6, 2017)

The disturbing thought about encountering a burglar has been going through my mind for a while now and I've been seeing dreams and stuff. Suppose you go camping, pitch a tent to rest the whole night and later, wake up in the morning to find yourself carjacked like in the GTA games. Oh no son, I've spent a lot of dime on it.

I could use some help here choosing this fire alarm security system. Does anyone have prior experience installing a similar system for their caravans or RVs?


----------

